# minimizing the environmental impact of home car washing?



## alanra (Feb 27, 2002)

Hi folks. A quick question, hopefully not too off-topic.

When I wash my car, I usually go to one of those self-service stalls where you can wash your car yourself (Brown Bear Car Wash in Seattle, to be precise).

However, I'm thinking I'd save some money and feel less rushed if I washed my car at home. I'm also a little worried about using the foaming brush thingy at those car washes over the long term; it seems like it would get pretty dirty, and that plus the hard bristles would be tough on paint.

But... I've heard that washing your car at home is pretty bad for the local environment. My house is near a lake, and the storm sewers drain into it.

So I'm trying to figure out... is there a nice eco-friendly shampoo I can use that minimizes this impact? Or is the real impact from all the road grit and grime that comes off the car, which shampoo doesn't affect?

Thanks in advance.

--alan


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alanra said:


> * I'm also a little worried about using the foaming brush thingy at those car washes over the long term; it seems like it would get pretty dirty, and that plus the hard bristles would be tough on paint.*


Those things are your paints worst enemy:thumbdwn: They will without doubt cause swirl, etc



> *But... I've heard that washing your car at home is pretty bad for the local environment. My house is near a lake, and the storm sewers drain into it.
> 
> So I'm trying to figure out... is there a nice eco-friendly shampoo I can use that minimizes this impact? Or is the real impact from all the road grit and grime that comes off the car, which shampoo doesn't affect?
> 
> ...


I would think that most of the quality shampoos (Sonax, P21S, etc.) would cause minimal problems. Plus you shouldn't be going overboard with the amounts so IMO its ok. Because of drought here we can't wash at home so I go to self serve with buckets and only use the light spray to wet and rinse.


----------



## SacM3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I'd be careful at the self service wash, some of those places recylcle the water and your potentially washing your car with the oils and junk from a previous car.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

I asked Griots that question of environmental impacts... Griots Garage in Fife



> Greetings and thank you for your interest in Griot's Garage. If you would like to forward me your mailing address I would be happy to send
> you an MSDS sheet for the Griot's Garage Car Wash. I look forward to your reply and have a great day!
> 
> Have fun in your garage!
> ...


This is a DIY environmental impact


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

THe P21S Car shampoo is actually made of all natural ingredients-- like Apples! It smeels great too. I'd imagine the biggest environmental problem would be the stuff that runs off the car like- brake dust, oil, etc..


----------



## gray330 (Feb 21, 2002)

Because of new stormwater runoff regulations, it will soon be illegal in Southern CA to wash your car in your driveway unless you can keep the water from running off into the street.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

gray330 said:


> *Because of new stormwater runoff regulations, it will soon be illegal in Southern CA to wash your car in your driveway unless you can keep the water from running off into the street. *


Wow, the *"Peoples Republic of California"* is really going all out aren't they?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Rip-

Not to have a political debate on this board-

But how else do we deal w/ environmental problems other than Government regulation? Unforunately, most people aren't going to do environmentally friendly things unless they're incented to do so or there's a law. By the time everything is already polluted its too late. Just curious-- as to what your point of view is on this (you seem to have a very strong POV). I know there's always arguments that debate the merits of how environmentally damaging a particular behavior actually is-- but don't you think it would be good to err on the side of caution where our environment is concerned?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

By designing the products to be more environmentally friendly, they've taken the asbestos out of brake pads, take it a step further in that department, get the companies that make the products we use to be environmentally friendly,...sure the cost will go up on the products we buy, but then you bill the consumer. Doing it where it affects EVERYONE, even the non-consumers of environmentally friendly products is simply Communism. 

Of course, this would mean not nodding your head yes to every green Politician that comes by saying "we must do this!"...it would mean saying "Lets look at alternatives rather than just knee jerk reaction"...lots of folks get their politics off the nightly evening news...not good. One day you wake up , and your liberties are gone. What you need to do is question every decision and look at the alternatives.

Edit: Not to dis Communism, but after all, we've seen it in action. Its like my golf game, works in theory , but not in practice.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

robg said:


> *Rip-
> 
> Not to have a political debate on this board-
> 
> But how else do we deal w/ environmental problems other than Government regulation? Unforunately, most people aren't going to do environmentally friendly things unless they're incented to do so or there's a law. By the time everything is already polluted its too late. Just curious-- as to what your point of view is on this (you seem to have a very strong POV). I know there's always arguments that debate the merits of how environmentally damaging a particular behavior actually is-- but don't you think it would be good to err on the side of caution where our environment is concerned? *


Hey, by the time the effects really take hit we'll be dead...so dump that oil!

Just kidding gang! 

Oh and Rip, arguably, we have never seen "true" communism in practice.


----------



## SacM3 (Mar 1, 2002)

They'll have to peel my garden hose and sponge from my cold dead hands.........


----------

